# nomen mihi nunc 'memoriae' non est: locative?



## miguel89

Hi,_

alius quidam veterum poetarum, cuius nomen mihi nunc memoriae non est, veritatem temporis filiam esse dixit_

Is memoriae a locative here? If it is, is there a list with nouns which normally take the locative, besides cities and small islands?


----------



## Quiviscumque

miguel89 said:


> Hi,_
> 
> alius quidam veterum poetarum, cuius nomen mihi nunc memoriae non est, veritatem temporis filiam esse dixit_
> 
> Is memoriae a locative here?



No creo, más bien es dativo. Se trata, creo, de la construcción de esse con dos dativos: "mihi curae est", "es para mí (para) preocupación"; "mihi memoriae est", "es para mí (para) recuerdo", o sea, "yo recuerdo".


----------



## kreiner

Yo había pensado en un dativo. Ahora me siento más seguro, apoyándome en la autoridad de Quiviscumque.


----------



## miguel89

Muchas gracias. 

Ay, cómo me cuestan estos dativos... ¡Bueno! A seguir estudiando.


----------



## Quiviscumque

kreiner said:


> ...apoyándome en la autoridad de Quiviscumque.



Si te apoyas en mí, ten cuidado de no caer  Soy un latinista de sudores y diccionario. Eso sí, procuro responder aquí solo cuando estoy más o menos seguro de la respuesta.


----------



## kreiner

Y lo haces muy bien. Estuve a punto de contestar esta mañana, pero preferí tener una autoridad (sí, autoridad) antes de expresar mi opinión.


----------

